# Comment remettre à zéro ma boîte Mail?



## Secretely (1 Avril 2012)

Bonjour, depuis quelques temps quand je regarde l'application Mail situé dans mon dock je vois qu'il y a 5 nouveaux courriels.  Pourtant ma boîte est complètement vide et je n'arrive pas à remettre le compte à zéro.  Il faut dire que j'ai énormément de difficulté à configurer mon Mail avec mon adresse Gmail.  Parfois ça fonctionne et parfois non.

Quelqu'un peut m'aider svp?  Merci à l'avance!


----------



## Larme (1 Avril 2012)

Ta boîte comprend-t-elle des _notes_ ?
Sélectionne/Désélectionne ta boîte aux lettres.


----------



## Secretely (1 Avril 2012)

Oui elle comprend plusieurs dizaines de notes.

Que veux-tu dire exactement par sélectionner/déselectionner ma boîte aux lettres?  Comment je fais ça?  Désolé mais je suis nul dans le domaine


----------



## Larme (1 Avril 2012)

Regarde si ce ne sont pas les notes qui sont comptabilisées comme «SPAMnon-lues »...


----------



## Secretely (1 Avril 2012)

Je viens de regarder et c'est négatif.  Toutes mes notes sont comptabilisées comme lues.

Par contre, je viens de m'apercevoir que quand je vais sur Mail - Préférences - Général et qu'à la section Indiquer le nombre de messages non lus dans Dock, si je choisis Boîte de réception uniquement mes 5 messages fantômes disparaissent et je ne vois que mes vrais messages non lus.  Par contre, si je choisis à cet endroit Toutes les boîtes aux lettres, je vois réapparaître mes messages fantômes.

Quelle est la différence entre les deux options?  Je n'arrive pas à bien comprendre.

Merci pour ton aide!


----------

